# Snapper Riding mower Problem



## broke1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a old Snapper mower. When I got it there was no engine on the thing.
The Model # 2812X6s. I fixed up a 12 hp Briggs. But when I got ready to put it on. I ran into a problem. You may wish to check out this video I made to get an idea of what I am tring to ask. Hopefully someone can tell me what to do. Well it will not let me post the link. But if you write me I will send the link.
As you can see in the video I put a new clutch on. But I do not think its suppose to wobble around like this. Everything seems tight, nothing lose.
Any helpful suggestions are most welcomed.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I assume your YouTube video is the one called "Help fix Snapper Mower" uploaded by fred30680? That's not really a "clutch", but a rubber wheel that contacts a metal disc. I don't think it's supposed to wobble like that, but it's been decades since I owned a Snapper. Did the old wheel wobble as well? Perhaps there's a part missing. Hopefully there's a Snapper expert on here who will know. Here's the link to the video:


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

As far as I can rember on the last one I worked on in that area it should have a keyed spindle that comes as part of that wheel seems to me that that spindle in missing take the bolt back out remove the drive wheel that you have on and see if it looks like it should have a key is in and maybe a spindle that is machined to i. If it isnt there you need to replace the wheel assembley they come in 4 and 5 inch sizes. Take the model number to the snapper site it should be the the second diagram there is a picture there of what I am referring too.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks like from the video (assuming this is your video) that the hub the drive disc mounts to is broken.

Look at the illustration, reference # 3 is the part you need to replace


----------

